# Window Shade Replacements



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I know there are plenty of you out there who have replaced your shades.
What kind did you get?
Where?
I understand there are "day/night" shades. What bout them?
I'd like to be able to completely block them from seeing in/out and also let light in at times.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't have any yet myself, but I have seen a few mods where people cut there blinds near the knob to open the windows. I will probably do that first and then maybe add shades later.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Got mine at the local home center. They cut them to size. I sprung for the room darkening, fancy style. They work very well.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours are just like Jolly's without the fancy scallop on the bottom.







Cheap, quiet and block all the light.

Mike


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I was watching this post with interest.







We are planning on replacing ours also. Looks good NDJollyMon.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Home center? Are we not allowed to say names like Home Depot or Lowes etc... I like the look and hate the stock shades, too many clips are broken and the ding from kicking them in the night is getting really old. Also do you mind if I ask approx cost?

Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Same as Mike, room darkening roll-ups at all 4 bunks and queen slide. I really like the look of Jolly's, but either I didn't see them at Lowes or choked on the price.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I got roller shades at the Home Cheapo for under $160 for the whole trailer this spring, including hardware.

I think that you will probably get 1 or 2 Day/Night shades for that amount.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I guess I'll be making a run the lowes during the witer for some of those shades









Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone tried them on the bunk windows. My kids have destroyed the miniblinds on ours. I've considered blacking the windows with limo tint but I'm concerned about the privacy with the lights on inside.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I replaced both of the miniblinds in the bunks with blackout rollers. It ranks as one of the best mods I have ever made. My kids sleep better and there is a lot less racket in the middle of the night. One other bonus is I BELIEVE but can't prove that the airconditioner is more efficient since they were installed.

By the way please buy them at Home Depot. I love it when our stock splits...

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Guess we know where Reverie works...







At the moment, the HD is the only game in town, but Lowes is building a store, almost right across the street. It will be interesting to see, as this particular Depot is reportedly one of the best (money making wise) stores on the east coast. They just put a whole new addition on the store in anticipation of the new competion.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The reason I merely said....'home center' was because most people probably don't know what MENARDS is in the rest of the country.

You can post names...it's legal here. (unless you are advertising something)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> The reason I merely said....'home center' was because most people probably don't know what MENARDS is in the rest of the country.
> 
> You can post names...it's legal here. (unless you are advertising something)
> [snapback]62208[/snapback]​


I know what MENARDS are, Save big money at MENARDS







. Born and raised in MN.

Thanks


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Minnesota eh??? Me too!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

ya, Minnesnowta. Ya betcha


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Ya sure, Minnesotan here, too. You betcha!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Minnesota....that's in Ontario isn't it, eh?

Tim


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I got roller shades at the Home Cheapo for under $160 for the whole trailer this spring, including hardware.
> 
> I think that you will probably get 1 or 2 Day/Night shades for that amount.
> 
> ...


I replaced the blinds in the queen slide and the front queen in our 23RS with the roll up/room darkening shades. I would really like to replace the rest of them but I don't think they would fit under the box valances. How did that work out for you? Did you leave the valances or take them down? The shades are so much easier than the aluminum mini blinds!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> How did that work out for you? Did you leave the valances or take them down? The shades are so much easier than the aluminum mini blinds!


I shimmed the valances out a bit using some washers between the valance bracket (they're just L brackets) and the wall. It takes some trial and error to find the right combination, but it is well worth it. I also found that I need to shim one or two of the mounting hardware for the shades out a bit to allow free movement of the shade. I did this the same way, with some washers.

Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > The reason I merely said....'home center' was because most people probably don't know what MENARDS is in the rest of the country.
> ...


I also know MENARDS. I've traveled out west enough to have been through them. Wish they would consider opening something in the south. Would REALLY give those other two a serious run for business. Don't know why but they have different stock, and CHOICE is always a good thing.









Dreamtimers


----------

